# Why are Irwin clamps so expensive?



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been trying to beef up the clamp collection and fill in the spaces around the HF specials; one of the ways I was considering was the irwin clamp/spreader and nearly went into sticker shock. I bought a pair of 24" ones way back when they first came out and have been happy with them but my version doesn't exactly exist anymore. The HD had a lighter version that is 25.00 for a 24" clamp or 34.00 for a heavy duty version. Talk about sticker shock for a metal bar and hunk of plastic.

At the same time (same isle in HD) it was possible to buy USA made Jorgensens, the heavy duty version of the F clamp is 13.00 and all metal construction with maple handle that can clamp up to 1000lbs. The standard version is a buck less and still clamps as hard as the heavy duty irwin. Although the quick grips have an easier time clamping one handed are they really worth twice the price? Jorgensen also has a quick grip that has the same clamping pressure as the heavier duty irwin for a buck less then the lighter duty version.

A short trip over to HF revealed a new heavy duty clamp/spreader which is twice the price of the old, still present versions. I have a 12" version of their regular trigger clamp, was free with coupon, and have yet to find a purpose for it. Holding the new one, and testing it out there showed that it is probably stronger then the entry level irwins at half the price, normally 12.99 but on sale for 10.00, but probably not quite as strong as my irwins or the heavy duty irwins. Might have to get some of these to try out.

So for those of you who buy the irwins, for me the price keeps getting further away, what makes them worth while to you? And why are they so expensive?


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

You know what, I have the same questions. The only thing I can say is wait til Black Friday. You may find a package deal at Lowes or Home Depot.

If you like Bessy's, Wood Craft has the 24" for 23.99. Let me know what you find. I need a lot for my current project.

They also have 24" Jorgensons for 27.99. Keeping that in perspective, I have no clue why Irwins are so expensive.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I have 30 or so of the Irwins, blue and silver, they are darn good and strong. I know they are pricy especially for the 48". The others do not have the holding power and are more prone to slipping. I can take one when I change my moulder belt and the motor is a 20hp. Used as a spreader to lift the motor. Once you bite the bullet you will be happy. Try getting some on Amazon in 10 paks sometimes and save if you can. Do you just need some good clamps for panels? Adjustable Clamp co. I believe based in Iowa, are like 20 bucks or so if you buy 10 at a time, alum bar clamps and excellent and light weight. Customer Service is top notch….


----------



## Musiclogic (Sep 16, 2012)

I am not a quick grip guy personally, I have 6 and 2 of them won't clamp any longer. I stick with Jorgys essentially and a few Woodcraft, and Besseys. I have about 120 clamps at this point, and until I find a reason to need the Irwins or others of the ilk, I'll stick with the screw variety….LOL Good luck with your quest for the answer


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

It's cause they're blue. the coolest color. lol 
I've had those older HF clamps and they weren't worth it. Not even for $10. Maybe they make them better now? 
I bought a bunch of irwins when HD put them on clearance for the newer beefier design. I still was a bit hesitant to get them at that price but there weren't many left and i needed some. Still need some of course and have been looking for a good generic one for better price but haven't seen one.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Gshepherd- the adjustable clamp co. is the same thing as Jorgensen, I've just fired them off an email to ask why their spreader style is more then their f clamps. Personally they are the brand I tend to lean towards now and pick up one of their bar clamps every time I hit HD, just wish HD carried the 18" and 30" lengths in the heavy duty or 30" regular strength.

Onlyjust- the new HF clamp I linked to is way beyond the old crap that HF still sells along side it. So far I've only seen it in 24", the website shows 36" as available as well. If they get a good sale price I may pick up two of the 36" just to see how they hold up. Really feel close to the old Irwins that were inbetween the current offerings, similar par dimensions and sturdier plastic.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Derose, I meant the Universal clamp Co. They call their Alum clamp Adjustable clamp. They are good…


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll have to take a look at them next time i'm there.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's my theory on why quality clamps are so expensive. Once you buy them, they basically last forever. The manufacturer has to get their profit from those limited sales opportunities with each customer. I'm sure the profit margins (as a % of the selling price) are quite high on quality clamps, compared to say, sandpaper (or any other commodity that you typically buy on an ongoing and relatively frequent basis).


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Yep, it's all about the $$.

Don't even get me started on clamp prices…
Parallel clamps are the worst offenders…


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Quick grips should only be used as a second or third pair of hands. They do not have the amount of clamping force needed for a glue-up. I have a four 12", four 24" and two 36". I use them to clamp down temporary fences/jigs, and hold things in place like face frames wile I can set some bar or parallel clamps.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

How much force is needed to do glue up's, talking edge glue ups…. 600lbs not enough? Parallel clamps by far have more power around 1400 or so on some less. Now the older cheaper style we are talking less than 300lbs for holding power. The blue and silver style are one darn good clamp. Quick to change to a spreader bar and for most woodworking apps they are more than adequate. Very handy to boot. Too much clamping power is worse cause all your doing is forcing all the glue out…. Parallel clamps are good do not get me wrong. If I had a choice right now for either 10 parallel clamps or the Irwin Silver's I take the Irwins. If yo had to do some glue up panels for cab doors for example, The irwins would do just fine and be quicker to boot. My opinion…. Fine Woodworking did a comparision some time back and the Parallel clamps were less than the cheaper Irwins….. Do a search on it. Then go from there….


----------



## Shark64 (Sep 26, 2012)

I bought 6 of the 24 inch house brand guick grip type clamps from Highland Woodworking in Atlanta a couple of weeks ago. They appear to be as good or better than the Irwin, but I have not used them enough to know how they will hold up long term.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

The quick grips can really put down 600lbs of pressure? From everything I have read, the average is about 300lbs, which barely meets the minimum requirements for flat grain soft woods. They can achieve higher pressures if you hold the handle down, but when you let go, they back off just a tad. I wouldn't trust them. Bar clamps are cheaper and the big Jorgenson's can put down about 800 to 1000 lbs without too much deflection. Parallels are expensive, that's why I only have 2. I use those to index the pieces, then go nuts with the bar clamps.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Quick Story,

I went into my local Lowes recently. They had marked down several of they're Erwin Clamps, most just 2 or 3 dollars. But one rack had a sticker…. The 24 inch clampswere marked down from $34.50 to 31.99 However the 36 inch clamps (same design, same specs) were marked 13.99. Somebody goofed. There were two on the rack; I bought 'em both!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn, I wish people goofed like that when I went to Lowes or HD…


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

gshepherd: MAN GOT IT RIGHT. That is the best clamp %90 of the time… I have never seen anything that different about irwins..and i here is the proof.









I think mostly you will eventually end up like this….little bubba gump for ya.
you got your pony clamps, irwin clamps, bessy clamps, jorgenson clamps, universal clamps, spring clamps, quick grip clamps, kreg clamps, vise grip clamps, clamps i don't even know the brand of clamps, strap clamps, home-made clamps…...... Craftsman clamps,kobalt clamps, jig clamps, clamps for clamping clamps, trend clamps, freud clamps….....


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Yea What Joey said…......


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I did a review of the Harbor Freight 'F' style clamps, and made some detailed observations about the construction, materials, fit & finish of the HF vs. the Jorgenson 'F' clamps….

My personal conclusion was that you get what you pay for.

And for a low budget operation like I have…. there is a need to have some of each.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I ordered a few HF clamps when I first got into wood working, I'm pretty sure they have all broke…none of my irwins have broke, but like others have said, they don't have enough pressure for glue-ups but are very handy in other areas. I have quite a few bessy F clamps which are great. The prices are kinda high, but they work great, have great pressure and I am sure will last a life time. I just pick up 1 or 2 everytime I go to lowes so it lessens the blow a little. I have a couple bar clamps which I love too and have been meaning to pick up more. And I also like that i can have more bars than the actual clamps that way I can change them out for different sizes. I have 2 quick grip parallells…they work good but for the money I'd just rather use the bars and bessy F's. Maybe if I'd tried the twist parallells I'd like them better.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

And forgot to say I am jealous of the clamp collection pics. lol cant wait to have that many!!


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the lightweight Irwin quick clamps and have about a dozen of the 6" versions and a few 12". They are handy for simple clamping when you just need to hold something small. They usually come in a 4 pack or 6" for around $20 time or a combo with 2 6" and 2 12" for around $25. Home Depot now has a 4 pack of 12" clamps for $30, so I picked up another 4.

It is crazy how much they want for the heavy duty quick clamps. I decided to pay about the same price for the made in the USA Jorgensen parallel clamps. It is a better clamp and I feel better about where my money is going.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I pay the prices at HD Steve has mentioned for my Irwin quick clamps. I have several and use them a lot. I actually think in the long term the Irwin clamps are cheaper then the HF clamps because the the Irwin clamps I have so far has held up under heavy and excessive usage in many cases daily. I have had them for a long time now and they show no signs of wearing out. When I first began woodworking I always bought the HF quick clamps and they would eventually break on me causing me to have to replace them.

I have never used the USA Jorgensen but I plan to now that I realize they are made in the USA and that is something I appreciate a lot.

All of the Irwin clamps I own are the lightweight 300 lb versions except one that we have that is 600 lb that we use for holding face frames together when joining two cabinets together during installation.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The reason the Irwin clamps cost so much is because you should work to keep the quality up. You put your name on them. You charge a good price and people will buy them. For those that have broken or non functioning clamps, I wrote to Irwin and told them I screwed up and broke one of my clamps. I wanted to buy parts to repair it. They told me to take it back where I bought it and I could get a new one. I did. I even got an upgrade to the newer style.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I just recently bought about six of the blue and steel colored Irwins. Have to say, after using HF for years, these are a pleasure, but not something I would put in 30-40 of. Just too expensive, and the HF's are good for those small projects. (Talking about the small blue HF units).


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

LumberJoe
As far as clamping force it depends what version of Irwin clamp your using ,the older style is far far weaker than the newer model. These are the ones to have.

http://www.toolbarn.com/irwinquickgrip-2021418n.html

Pipe clamps and parallel clamps are stronger but these are much closer to the straight of pipe clamps versus the old style.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

A1Jim- I'm not certain it is true depending on which new ones. The expensive heavy duty versions are more powerful but the cheaper versions that come packaged seem weaker. I believe currently they have a 300lb and a 600lb variety, I think mine are probably about 400 based on how they feel compared to the regular duty 24" irwins that HD currently sells.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Russ 
Would I lie to a reverend ha ha  I own a lot of both types and believe me the the type of clamp I gave a link to are very strong,there's no contest between the two types.


----------



## hamburglar (Aug 26, 2012)

I use Quick Grips all of the time. Mostly at work because my coworker is a lazy sack and constantly in a corner texting. So instead of saying "Hey come hold this" I just grab a clamp and carry on. Does a better job too. Worked today in fact for holding up some 11.5" x 7/8" x 12' Trex fascia board, and some 4" x 4" x 48"railing post so I could get them plumb before nailing them.

At home though I am using them all of the time for holding jigs and router table fence. I have been using them for glue ups but I have a feeling they have been causing my little cases to slip off alignment when I clamp them down so I am going to try out some other styles of clamps for gluing up stuff.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

If it helps anyone to decide, about 35 yrs ago and again about 30 yrs ago I needed clamps so I loaded up on jorgensons (pipe and f-style). Have not needed any since other than adding handscrews now and then. No quick grips for me, I tried one a time or two (they belonged to others), I think they were made for girl scouts or something like that. JB


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JB
Do I get my Irwin girl scout Badge now ? Ha ha ha


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I worked at a hardware store chain here in Atlantic Canada and we had an awesome discount, we got everything for cost plus 10% so every product in the store only ha a 10% mark up for me, I stocked on Irwin clamps, a clamp that would normally be $35.00 I would get it for around $19.00 so its not so much Irwin charging a lot, the retail mark up is about double the original cost to the store thats selling them… keep in mind too that my info is three years old, no idea on the cost of the "new" quick grips.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a pretty limited clamp collection, but it gets the job done surprisingly enough. Among my clamps are 3 of the heavy duty 12" Irwins, and I love them. As someone said, watch for the black friday sales. I got these ones for $10 a piece at Menards, which made the whole crowd-beating trip worth it to me. Now i regret that I didn't buy about 10 of them…


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

These are awsome, a little cheaper the the irwins, and will last forever. And they are on sale! http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31735&site=ROCKLER


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Every so often Rockler will have a sale on clamps, and they are forever sending me emails with 20% off coupons. No reason to pay full retail for an Irwin. I replaced some POS HF clamps with a handful of Irwins and have not regretted it.

I saw this handscrew kit at Adjustable Clamp Co today. I'm thinking I might like to make a pair of shop made 16" handscrew clamps.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

this has turned into quite an interesting little string. (hopin' for more collection pics)

Now some more input. 
The HF stuff is good, but you gotta keep oil on it so the screw doesn't wear out. 
I have noticed on the new irwin's two levels of quality on the chrome screw. The first batch has lasted quite long, and just a dry lube has kept things tight.  but the second batch I purchased has lost chrome and bubbled up, now I have to oil them. (some have mentioned just returning them but I am just not good at that) 
I also noticed a batch of HF clamps I picked up in a bind that were blue/gray with the same handles as the irwins. Have managed to twist the handles off of almost all of those.. but the rest of the clamp is sound. I still use them in bigger form glue ups, just hafta use pliers on whats left of the screw. 
short story… Irwin is a brand.. and is likely manufactured by alot of sources. A few others mentioned will have a far more consistent quality regardless of the price because they are manufacturers.
(sorry I don't have model # but all comments were about the bar clamps I own. There are other ideas about the pipe clamp heads and other irwin clamp products.)


----------



## Willardz (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't like Irwin clamps. The plastic ones I have bought have broken. They are crap. I only buy Jorgenson when I need good clamps.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

oh and p.s.

that universal clamp gshephard has the pic of. still out lasts, and out performs all of what is in this string, bar none, And I mean that.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Jim, yes you get your badge now. LOL No offense meant by my comment btw


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, a somewhat interesting thread. However, I see comparisons between Quick Clamps. Bar clamps, Pipe clamps, 'F' clamps, and maybe even Cabinet clamps. Each of these has a different purpose, and different advantages and disadvantages. Clamps with screws can most likely clamp tighter than most of the 'Quick Clamps' that I've seen(since they rely on the strength of your grip). However, most Quick Clamps are just that, QUICK. And can be operated by a single hand. Put one of them on to hold things in place while you get a tighter grip with another. Or use the Quick Clamp for a lighter requirement. Other clamps have less or more of a mouth for when a farther reach is needed.

When comparing clamps(and most other tools), it is good to compare apples to apples. Sometimes you don't even need an apple, you need an orange. And sometimes, any ole fruit will do.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Joeyinthesouth- Not much of a collection overall but here you go. Lots of orange and a fair share of HF blue. 









A couple are currently in use, including my irwins, and I know I have another 3 of the pittsburg 24" somewhere. This pic really shows the difference between a Jorgensen 3700hd and a regular 3700 which is still bigger then the pittsburg. The HD version has thicker bar, heavier casting and a much bigger handle. These are the irwins that are weaker then the blue/silver but still stronger then the current cheap irwins. 









Currently working on a mobile clamp stand, so right now they're all tossed on the table, just neatened for the pic. 
My personal favorites are the EC Sterns from the late 1800s, they'll really let some pressure be applied though at some point in their history someone over did it and partially bent the handles. I've looked for more of these but the only other pair I've ever seen went for a few hundred.


----------



## Roadster280 (Aug 6, 2012)

I got most of mine from Workshop Tools in Sevierville, TN. I paid about $10 each. I have 36", 24" 12 and 6" ones, and 8 of the really small 6" ones. I probably have about $150 in them, and have 16 of them.

My first two were actually yellow, and were made by Quick-Grip, not Irwin. They are identical though in design. I think I got 4 of the little ones from HD or Blowes in a multipack on sale.

However, +1 on their unsuitability for glue-ups on their own. I made a nice frame to set the clamps in and glue up, but just couldn't get the pressure. I tried screw clamps to get the pressure and then hold that position with an Irwin and move the screw clamp. That was much better. in the end, I just bought some big ass pipe clamps and haven't looked back. I'm now in the process of building another clamping frame, for the pipe clamps. This one's a lot bigger, 48×48. It will also be wall mounted similar to the clamp frame in ShopNotes #62, to save space.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I lucked up and bought a bulk deal at a yard sale on clamps a while back.
There never seems to be enough when I need them though.
I found out it is definately true what they say.
A wood worker can never have enough clamps.

That being said, 
I have found that, for me personally, that pipe style clamps give me more bang for my buck.
I buy those ends (I like the orange ones labeled "Pony") that you put onto the end of pipe.
Then I prefer to buy the black pipe and have it cut into short length. 
Then I use couplings and keep extra pipe around.
That way, I have short clamps that can be lengthened to whatever length I need.
I once put enough together to clamp an twelve foot glueup on my brother's work trailer. 
Also, they have tremendous clamping force.

I was told once that it was difficult to use pipe clamps as spreaders.
I have found though that, with practice, it's easy to flip the ends around and use them as spreaders.

I do have some quick clamps though.
I have a variety besides my pipe clamps.
I don't like the hand grip type though.
The one's I have flex too much and are only good for a second set of hands, as someone on this thread mentioned in a previous post.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Wow, what a good thread. When we think of a Quick Clamp most of us have this type in mind….









150 lbs clamping pressure, and over time they do slip, and they do break….. So most of us do not have that warm and fuzzy feeling about them…..

Then there is this style… . 








SL300 I myself only have a few and though I never broke one yet they only have 300 lbs of clamping force.

Then this is the New and improved Quick-Grip








You can get this with out the extended pad and as we all see they are a lot different. Not only are they bigger all around, These are rated at 600 lbs clamping pressure. These are a whole different creature. Can be used as spreader bars as well and are quite effective. Not only did they get a total makeover, Irwin threw in a little sticker shock as well…. But you get what you pay for most of the time and these are no exception.

I would think it is safe to say that Bar Clamps are the most common in everyones clamp collection. But we all know you can not do it with just Bar Clamps alone…. It takes all clamps and sometimes some we never thought of until that glory moment arises. Pretty much all Clamps will flex, Bar clamps no exception. The longer they are the more flexing you will have. I have some F Style that will not flex but paying 200 bucks for one clamp is insane most of the time.

For Panel glue up's I do not think you can bet the Alum ones made by the USA clamp co out of IOWA. USA made. If you buy 10 at a time they will sell them for 20 bucks each. Or go to woodcraft and pay 28-29 bucks. Yes you can break them if you exceed their limit as with most clamps. I did several myself called CS and they shipped out replacement handles, FREE of charge. I did not expect that.

Parallel clamps, Bessey and Jorgies, You can not beat the Jorgies as I call them. The cabinet master ones are my favorite. Grab one of them you will know what I mean. I try to buy tools that will last a lifetime, as much USA made as possible. Now that is a good thread, USA made woodworking tools.

It takes all types of clamps, The Irwin SP600 Quick Grip's are in my book a quality clamp and are not close to the old style problems we think of. Now I will work on a list of USA made tools for those of you who like myself take pride in knowing your helping our own door step….


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I still echo your praises(gshepherd) of the Aluminum USA clamp co clamps. Not just panel, But cope and sick cabinet door assembly with those clamps is awesome, as well as panel. If your not the cleanest, or just need to go fast, they shed glue after it dries so easy, I stopped worrying about protecting them… try that on a pipe clamp and see what happens. And it is also nice to glue up a big old panel and not need 3 guys to pick it up cause the clamps weigh 150 pounds. And that big ole foot on the bottom keeps it all steady on the table.

I will put the word irwin in here, cause this is kinda getting away from the main topic, and I don't want the moderators to clamp down on us.


----------



## nicerack (Sep 9, 2012)

After reading this thread I found these on overstock…. good price $16.04????

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Irwin-Quick-Grip-6-inch-Clamp-Spread/6395570/product.html


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I think that's the size you can get in a 2 pack for $20 isn't it?


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Nicerack, those clamps are ok but for very light work, if you want to grab the bull by the horns get the SP600 style….... I will throw you a deal you can not beat….. Get a couple of the Irwin SP600 try them out for a few weeks and if your not satisfied and you think they suck, I will buy them from you for what you paid providing they work of course ;-)......... I will never buy anything less than those SP600, I have enough of the light weight ones and only want the beefy ones…... You gotta try out the Alum clamps you see us talking about cause they are great…....... I really think once you use the SP600 model you will kick the wife out of bed and make room for your new clamps…. ;-)


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

gshepherd…...Clamps are for bringing things together, and should not be used to get your wife out of bed…..

although i could see how the xp 600 could work..


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Just received this today from Jorgensen as to why their quick clamps are more expensive then their bar clamps; I thought people may wish to read it. It does explain why quick clamps are more expensive then bar clamps; obviously it doesn't explain why Irwins are so much more. Looks like the orange in my collection will have to keep growing with the occasional ISD3.

Dear Mr. Roth,
Thank you for your inquire about our ISD3 bar clamps. Excellent question and I will try to answer it.

The ISD3 bar clamp is a state of the art clamping product. It combines regular clamping technology with modern day resin technology to give you a light weight high performance bar clamp. The ISD3 has about 20% more clamping force than the Irwin clamp and is less expensive at point of sale as you have discovered. Attached is a photo of the inside of our clamp. Remove the cover of the Irwin product in your shop and compare. There is no comparison. The ISD3 has an expandable feature which allows for 2 clamps to be combined into one single larger clamp. The feature allows the user to add an additional 6" of clamping length to their bar clamps when combined. This a feature that Irwin does not offer.

Our 3700s are an excellent line of bar clamps. The average 3700 is made up of 12 parts/pieces. The ISD3 is made up of 21 different parts so it takes longer to manufacture and build. This also adds to the cost.
If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.

Have a good day,

Respectfully, 
Bob Hutchison
National Sales Manager
Adjustable Clamp Co.

The attached photo


----------



## RigorM (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,

I was looking for the specs for some irwin bar clamps and found this thread. wow!, alot of good information.

For my part, i'm looking to grow my bar clamp collection. I found a couple of good offers but still looking around.

Sorry for jumping the thread with this but…
I saw alot of bessey and Jorgensen in the thread and was wondering if any of you ever tried the economic version found on leevalley's website ? I know they sell great products but unfortunetly, they dont sell Jorgensen anymore for some reason :-(

Its hard to find Jorgensens in Canada and cant order from woodcraft as they dont ship to Canada.

Thanks,

Jeff.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update on Jorgensen clamps, my favorite. I love the CabinetMasters but still have several F-type.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Race car sponsorships aren't cheap! ;^)


----------

